# swordfish at cape point



## nctractorman (Feb 18, 2008)

check out red drum tackle here's the report for today...wooohooo:fishing::


There has never been a bite of big swordfish like it was today on Cape Point. Everybody was casting 2# whole squid with night sticks attached and almost every cast was a bite. The mako's were just a pain in the ass because you just could not hardly catch a sword because of the pest. Best results were done by Wheat who had spooled a big old Daiwa with 150# braid and was really holding on to a nice one.

While Dan was off island and the rest of us doing something else the report is that at dark thirty the bite was intensifying. Every single cast was a 200 to 500 pound sword. I only stock three flying gaffs and they are gone. I just can't believe it....

Bye and out to the point we all go,

Bob Eakes


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah I heard from a good source that some Blue Marlin and African Pompano were also mixed in, what a day!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool..........


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

you guys realize that report was a joke right?

taylor blues, pups, doggies & skates were the real fare of the day


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

What? No swordfish?!  I had the truck packed and gettin ready to head for the Point. Oh, well I'll have to try for those tuna in the pond behind my house.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

An incorrect fishin' report on the Scarlet Carp Board, who'd thunk it.
charlie


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*well*

If you go back and look now you will see somebody with one they caught .... I believe it's true

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12450


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

guys - the pic was photshopped! that's the same pic poster had holding a citation drum last sept when we fished with him -- it was all in fun -- comic relief to make ppl laugh when they have this injunction thing hanging over em -- if you read the commentary on the pic, he said he was headed home thru the 'ocracoke tunnel'-LOL
the whole thing was tongue in cheek


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surfchunker said:


> If you go back and look now you will see somebody with one they caught .... I believe it's true


Dude, you owe me a keyboard. 

I just spit my beer all over it laughing after reading that.

"I believe its true"

LMAO, thats classic....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Is it April first already? Where does the time go?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Dude, you owe me a keyboard.
> 
> I just spit my beer all over it laughing after reading that.
> 
> ...


That'll make two keyboards, please! 



CrawFish said:


> Is it April first already? Where does the time go?


Good question!  It's a sure of sign of getting old when you lose time though...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW thanks for clearing that up Fishinmama lol


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> If you go back and look now you will see somebody with one they caught .... I believe it's true
> 
> http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12450


*By chance are you interested in purchasing the Ocracoke/Hatteras Tunnel???????*


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Such a cruel - yet funny post. 

Everyone knows you can't hear the 525 clicker go off. Geez!


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Such a cruel - yet funny post.
> 
> Everyone knows you can't hear the 525 clicker go off. Geez!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It had Charlotte. Her eye's got big as big saucers.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> It had Charlotte. Her eye's got big as big saucers.


you stinker, you!
better do something nice for charlotte now.

(BTW, my hubby 'bought it' too -- but not for long!)


----------



## GSH1976 (Jan 1, 2008)

big brother said:


> An incorrect fishin' report on the Scarlet Carp Board, who'd thunk it.
> charlie


Do they often exaggerate in their fishing reports? Obviously it is in their best interest to do so. I am not suggesting they do but I was in Hatteras last October and some of their daily fishing reports told a different story than what I saw myself.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I knew my horses were acting up the other day when I was out there, rearing and carrying on when I was trying to get them in the water... They knew they were going to get poked by swordfish. I call it swordfishitis now, next thing you know the giant squid will be biting hopkins again...


----------

